# Chance .. Picture



## CHANCE (May 10, 2007)

Here is a pictures of his last snow romp I try each day to remember him making angels


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...It's sooooo hard when we have to let them go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance*

WHAT a beautiful picture of Chance!!!
Keep them coming. It will be good theraphy for you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, he was so lovely- Hugs


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Chance was a gorgeous boy. I hope the pictures will start giving you comfort. Last night I looked thru my Beau pictures, I cried some but did get some smiles remembering our times in the keys, laying in bed together and other great days.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am SO partial to red boys....please keep posting pics and remembering Champ. It'll help you. I didn't have the Forum when Sam passed and felt lost. This is a great place to 'convalesce'. He really was pretty boy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful picture. He was a gorgeous boy. HUGS.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a handsome fella he was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh this makes me so sad...oh dear...tears! I am so sorry, I think about how I would be feeling if I were looking back at pics of Buddy. Oh, my....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It's so hard to lose them  but they bring so much joy in the short while they are with us. He sure was a handsome guy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Chance was a very handsome fellow. It is just so darned hard to be this heartbroken, but when you love someone so much, the sorrow is necessarily great. Wishing you peace in the coming days.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chance was a gorgeous boy. Keep posting it will help!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!!!
Thank God we have these pictures to help us relive these fabulous memories that we are left with.

When we sent Ryder to the bridge, my kids and I posted pics of him everywhere, especially on the fridge. One day shortly after,we realized that my hubby, at that time, couldn't handle the pictures around to remind him.
On the other hand, my kids and I were different. We needed those reminders of him. We needed to see him, we needed to keep so fresh in our minds everything about him.

Keep posting those pics of Chance. It will make you feel better, make you feel close to him and it will give us a chance to see what a very special boy he was.
Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A beautiful boy - hubby bought me a digital photo frame last year (hoping i was going to put holiday pics etc on it - silly boy) and i've put some of my favourite pics of Kelly, Ginny Holly Ralph and Quinn & Reeva on it .


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

What a great looking boy. I love his color (partial to red heads here too). And a sweet face to boot.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Memories always remain, hugs ,while you remember Chance.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure was purty!
If it makes you feel better continue to share him with us. It does help to remember all the little special things each one does.
I'm sorry for your loss. It hurts so much, but the love we share is worth the pain. I just wish they lived forever!


----------

